# Digital angle boxes- are any better than others?



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

After watching a video of FWW contributor and world renowned hand plane expert Garrett Hack use a digital angle box to set the angle on a blade honing jig I'm starting to see more uses for these than just making sure I get my saw blade and jointer fence back to 90*. Are there any that are significantly better than others or ones to stay away from? There are a lot of them on the market now and a considerable difference in prices from the Chinese no-name ones up to Tiltbox. Wixey, and the Igaging one.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Although I can't compare units, I use the wixey almost daily and have no issues with it. It just works.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't see any point getting something other than a Wixey. They are so cheap that saving a couple of bucks seems kind of silly to risk on no-name Chinesium. Backlights are good but suck power. Definitely get one that takes AAA batteries. While 2032s are nice an small, they are still expensive and a lot less common than good ol AAAs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> After watching a video of FWW contributor and world renowned hand plane expert Garrett Hack use a digital angle box to set the angle on a blade honing jig I'm starting to see more uses for these than just making sure I get my saw blade and jointer fence back to 90*. Are there any that are significantly better than others or ones to stay away from? There are a lot of them on the market now and a considerable difference in prices from the Chinese no-name ones up to Tiltbox. Wixey, and the Igaging one.


I had the Wixey...
gave it away to somebody I didn't think much of...
besides the short battery life it was sensitive to vibration making the numbers fluctuate..
replaced it w/ a Tiltbox...
all is good now...
no regrets...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

CR2032...
$.60/ea isn't bad.
https://www.amazon.ca/Sony-CR2032-L...SVQA2CFC3HM&psc=1&refRID=BY2Q5HPYKSVQA2CFC3HM
Just don't buy them one at a time, from random retail stores.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> After watching a video of FWW contributor and world renowned hand plane expert Garrett Hack use a digital angle box to set the angle on a blade honing jig I'm starting to see more uses for these than just making sure I get my saw blade and jointer fence back to 90*.


Always has to be someone different. I haven't sharpened a plane blade in I don't know how long. Because I have not been using planes in what I do just now. But were I to start sharpening them again, I would likely not buy anything. Instead, I would make a cutom blade honing jig for each plane, with the exact angle for that particular plane. Would take some time maybe to get one totally accurate, but after that it would be accurate, with no adjustment needed, just put the correct blade for that jig, and have at it. Then I'd use ScarySharp. It's just more fun, making stuff if you can, rather than buying. 

I'd also write on the jig, what particular blade it is for, blade angle (in case I had to make another, later), and any other info I think I may need later.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hard to beat these...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I use the Wixey several times each week for all sorts of things. Mine has two AAA batteries and I can't recall when I last changed them - 3 years ago, maybe? And I have a Wixey DRO on my drum sander so place me firmly in the Wixey camp.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Theo- the plane blade setting was just an example. If I needed to drill a hole on my drill press at an angle one of those gauges could be handy to confirm the angle since the scale on the table isn't reliable in my opinion. Same goes for tilting a bandsaw or setting up something on my milling machine. I wasn't asking if you thought I really needed one but whether there is any real differences in quality.

The battery issue is a consideration but like Dan I tend to buy ones like that 10 at a time carded in blister packs. Way cheaper. My range hood uses a very small halogen and when one blew at about the one year mark I looked at buying a blister 2 pack and then got 20 of them for less money on ebay. Replaced the one and haven't needed another in the 3 or 4 years since. But I'm ready when it happens.

Anything like a Wixey or Tiltbox I'll probably have to order since the only options locally are probably the same as the Chinese knockoffs. I've looked at the specs among all of them for accuracy and they are all identical so I'm betting there is only one chip manufacturer that they all use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> hard to beat these...


This beats it and I have one but not this brand. https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01K8OKYBW?tag=duc12-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1 It is also time consuming to set up but when you need to make certain that it's right it will do the job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiltbox... *look here...*


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've used mine to set the angle of the table relative to the belt on my Ridgid oscillating belt sander as well on the TS and to confirm that my DP table is perpendicular to the drill bit. Like David's approach, I like the one on my belt sander as well. 

Guess I'm Wixey fan as well My first one died because of battery leakage. My bad.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Before you buy determine the level of accuracy you want.
IIRC the IGaging is .002 &(don't hold me to this) but the readout is in 2's.

I have the IGaging{9 volt battery} & went & bot a different brand (tavool){2 AAA batteries} to get a claimed higher degree of accuracy.

You'll also find that IGaging has magnets on 3 sides (at least mine does) and most of the competition has magnets on 2 sides.

Then you get into back lighting, rotation of display, battery & associated battery life, etc., etc. 

Choose wisely Danielson!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

smitty10101 said:


> Choose wisely Danielson!!!


That's the reason I'm asking. I know lots of you guys have them already and for long enough to find the problems out. You know the old rule- you never buy a brand new model. You wait a year or two and see what the problems are with them. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

I have the iGaging v3 box, magnets on 3 sides, and recharges via USB. Seems to work just fine, backlit etc.
Here's a link to an Aus retailer but gives you the idea.
https://www.timbecon.com.au/3rd-gen-anglecube-bevel-gauge

Tilt range - 0-90°
Resolution - 0.05°
Accuracy - 0.2°
Repeatability - 0.1°
Size - 54 x 54 x 23mm
Weight - 80g


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the Wixley that has relative level and absolute level with a flip up screen. The little things works great. I also have the Wixley DRO on my Dewalt 735 planner. I have a couple of other digital height devices and all work fine. They all bring my accuracy up to another level. I have seen some of the generic ones on Amazon and probably all have the same mechanisms inside. Look for the features like both absolute level and relative. Just relative works but sometimes you want to know absolute level.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

New Wixies run on two AAA batteries. The older ones ran on the flat battery, which in every other digital gauge I've owned died in a week or so, whether or not they were turned off.

The backlight on the new Wixies is very helpful. I used to have a digital level gauge the operated without setting the zero, but it has disappeared.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Always has to be someone different. I haven't sharpened a plane blade in I don't know how long. Because I have not been using planes in what I do just now. But were I to start sharpening them again, I would likely not buy anything. Instead, I would make a cutom blade honing jig for each plane, with the exact angle for that particular plane. Would take some time maybe to get one totally accurate, but after that it would be accurate, with no adjustment needed, just put the correct blade for that jig, and have at it. Then I'd use ScarySharp. It's just more fun, making stuff if you can, rather than buying.
> 
> I'd also write on the jig, what particular blade it is for, blade angle (in case I had to make another, later), and any other info I think I may need later.


Here's one idea for a DIY honing guide, easy and cheap enough that you could make one for each blade. One downside to this particular idea is that the angle depends on the projection of the blade past the front of the jig - I've added a second article, actually showing making a jig for honing a skew chisel, that would be an improvement on this idea as setting the blade in the groove until the bevel touches the sandpaper and then clamping down would set the correct honing angle. The idea of gluing a piece of sandpaper to a block of MDF actually seems like a pretty good (and low cost) idea - cut the MDF, and the sandpaper in 3" strips to get the most economical use out of a sheet of sandpaper, and the cost is low enough that you could have a number of blocks set up with varying grades of paper.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks like Rockler has the Wixey on sale for $19.99 right now.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Rockler has a sale on the Wixey - 1/3 off.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

tomp913 said:


> Here's one idea for a DIY honing guide, easy and cheap enough that you could make one for each blade. One downside to this particular idea is that the angle depends on the projection of the blade past the front of the jig - I've added a second article, actually showing making a jig for honing a skew chisel, that would be an improvement on this idea as setting the blade in the groove until the bevel touches the sandpaper and then clamping down would set the correct honing angle. The idea of gluing a piece of sandpaper to a block of MDF actually seems like a pretty good (and low cost) idea - cut the MDF, and the sandpaper in 3" strips to get the most economical use out of a sheet of sandpaper, and the cost is low enough that you could have a number of blocks set up with varying grades of paper.


I built a very basic prototype of the straight version about 2 weeks ago just to see what would be needed for a permanent version. I burned the prototype already but I know what I need of it I think now. My idea was slightly different in that it would be a little wider so that it would straddle my diamond stones which is what I use pretty much exclusively these days. I still have some of Lee Valleys special sharpening sandpaper but I think I'll save it and use it for a planer blade jig that Derek Willis posted years ago on the forum.

As for the Rockler Wixey deal, shipping to Canada and currency exchange usually eat up any savings.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I built a very basic prototype of the straight version about 2 weeks ago just to see what would be needed for a permanent version. I burned the prototype already but I know what I need of it I think now. My idea was slightly different in that it would be a little wider so that it would straddle my diamond stones which is what I use pretty much exclusively these days. I still have some of Lee Valleys special sharpening sandpaper but I think I'll save it and use it for a *planer blade jig that Derek Willis posted years ago on the forum.*
> 
> As for the Rockler Wixey deal, shipping to Canada and currency exchange usually eat up any savings.


got a link???..
I tried the search function... SNORK!!!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the older Wixly and a newer IGaging (won it as a door prize at our local woodworkers club meeting). The Wixly has magnets on 3 sides and is heavier than the Igaging. The Igaging has a back lit screen. I have compared both of them for accuracy and there's little difference. I find that the Wixly, possibly due to it's weight, settles into the reading quickly. Sometimes the IGaging bounces a bit before settling in (just a second or two). The Wixly can be a bit hard to read on occasion depending on time of day (I have windows in the garage) and I have to be right in front of it. The IGaging, due to the back light, is easy to see at any time and I don't have to be right in front of it to see the numbers. So, which do I like better? I like the Wixly due to it's magnets and weight, but, I carry the IGaging in my apron because it's easier for me to read. How's that for a definite maybe recommendation?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the older Wixey and don't like it...every time I go to use it the battery is dead (well, almost every time)...time to repurpose it for a paper weight...following this thread to get something better...Tilt Box probably...

I like the idea of the backlight screen...I used my Wixey a couple of times on the boat to check trim angle and you have to get up on it...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> got a link???..
> I tried the search function... SNORK!!!


Doug Abbott' Planer Knife Sharpening Jig


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> doug abbott' planer knife sharpening jig


thanks!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> I have the older Wixey and don't like it...every time I go to use it the battery is dead (well, almost every time)...time to repurpose it for a paper weight...following this thread to get something better...Tilt Box probably...
> 
> I like the idea of the backlight screen...I used my Wixey a couple of times on the boat to check trim angle and you have to get up on it...


Nick, 
How do you get a level setting, on a boat? Calm day? Or hold it over the side?
That is intriguing thought.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick,
> How do you get a level setting, on a boat? Calm day? Or hold it over the side?
> That is intriguing thought.
> Herb


I wondered the same...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Theo- the plane blade setting was just an example. If I needed to drill a hole on my drill press at an angle one of those gauges could be handy to confirm the angle since the scale on the table isn't reliable in my opinion. Same goes for tilting a bandsaw or setting up something on my milling machine. I wasn't asking if you thought I really needed one but whether there is any real differences in quality.I'm ready when it happens.


If you want one, I have no issue with that. I'm just not into things like that for myself, I prefer to make whatever to use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> got a link???..
> I tried the search function... SNORK!!!


I found a link to it I made in a thread Harry started much later. The reason I'm using this as a link is because I liked to point out the comments that were made between Derek and the late BJ3. Bob was a wealth of information but his solution was often "just go buy this jig" and bragged about keeping $500 cash in his pocket when he would go tool shopping. He said flashing the cash would often get a salesman to cut a really good deal. 

Derek was the opposite, a poor pensioner as he put it, so he used his brain to come up with home made solutions and he was a master of simplicity. Here's the link and my comments about it:

I found it here Harry at post 12: https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/27504-best-bench-top-thickness-planer-2.html I also remembered BJ suggesting that Derek just buy a Grizzly made jig at post 14 and Derek's reply on post 15 that he had one of those too and his home made one was superior to it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@cherryville...
I read your post ...
tried the link...
and everything went cattywampus...
the link https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/tools-w...-planer-2.html went to forums page...
can we try this again??? I'd like to read the thread..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> If you want one, I have no issue with that. I'm just not into things like that for myself, I prefer to make whatever to use.


We know Theo. There isn't much you are into but many of the rest of us can see uses for it. It's not just the accuracy but the speed in which you can get to that accuracy that makes it useful. I also prefer to make what I can but I don't have the skills to make one of these.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick,
> How do you get a level setting, on a boat? Calm day? Or hold it over the side?
> That is intriguing thought.
> Herb



I take a reading at the dock...then go out and take a reading at minimum speed then take a reading at cruise speed (17kts) then at Wide Open Throttle (21kts) then with and without trim tabs. When I get the right angle (around 2.5deg) with the tabs at cruising speed, I'm set. I only do this when I change weight on the boat, for example, lots of people or fuel, etc. The reference point is at the dock...calm water.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I take a reading at the dock...then go out and take a reading at minimum speed then take a reading at cruise speed (17kts) then at Wide Open Throttle (21kts) then with and without trim tabs. When I get the right angle (around 2.5deg) with the tabs at cruising speed, I'm set. I only do this when I change weight on the boat, for example, lots of people or fuel, etc. The reference point is at the dock...calm water.


isn't that crossing over into the realm of OCD????


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> @cherryville...
> I read your post ...
> tried the link...
> and everything went cattywampus...
> ...


After I posted it I found it wouldn't work too so I put my own post into moderation while I tried to fix it and thought I had it. I found the original post which was started by Two Skies and titled something about lunch box planers and copied the url directly from that post and thought I had it right at that point. Antway it was the same as Doug Abbott's jig, I just liked the commentary that went with Derek's posting it and that his home made jig was superior to a purchased one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick,
> How do you get a level setting, on a boat? Calm day? Or hold it over the side?
> That is intriguing thought.
> Herb


Herb...
you know Nick is a complex guy...
let him be...

someday he'll catch on to speed indicators, tachometers, fuel consumption monitors and make them work together in conjunction w/ his trim tabs for optimum vessel performance....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> isn't that crossing over into the realm of OCD????



Long time ago...:grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Herb...
> you know Nick is a complex guy...
> let him be...
> 
> someday he'll catch on to speed indicators, tachometers, fuel consumption monitors and make them work together in conjunction w/ his trim tabs for optimum vessel performance....



Complex...??? Not me...simple as they come...well, convoluted, maybe...:smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Complex...??? Not me...simple as they come...well, convoluted, maybe...:smile:


that's a nice way to put it...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Then your just hoping the pile driver and the dock builders used a level to make the dock level. I thought that they just measured off the water,then deducted/ added the rate the tide is rising or falling, or used the marble method.
HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Then your just hoping the pile driver and the dock builders used a level to make the dock level. I thought that they just measured off the water,then deducted/ added the rate the tide is rising or falling, or used the marble method.
> HErb



Usually they're nice and level...gotta watch out for the slow guys measuring off the water...you got it...one end measured at high tide, the other at low...makes for interesting docking...:grin::grin::grin: And they wonder why the end of the piling doesn't reach the bottom...LMAO...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Usually they're nice and level...gotta watch out for the slow guys measuring off the water...you got it...one end measured at high tide, the other at low...makes for interesting docking...:grin::grin::grin: And they wonder why the end of the piling doesn't reach the bottom...LMAO...


I think that must be why they went to floating slips.
Herb


----------



## graeme.c.payne (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a Wixey angle box - used it yesterday in aligning the radial arm saw, and today setting up the drill press. Also have a Wixey digital caliper. Thing is, I got each item free with modest purchases from one of the woodworking magazines over the last year. But they are also what I would have purchased anyway, balancing budget and performance.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

I’ve got the iGaging. It works extremely well. I’ve had it for more than five years, on my second set of batteries. Can’t go wrong IMO. 

Thanks for posting about Wade’s use of it for setting plane blade angles — brilliant! ....And I just bought the fancy-pants Lee Valley Master Guide four too much money.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Brad is yours the one with the rechargeable battery? It's the cheapest one I can find locally but I'm wondering about cost and availability of the battery when it will eventually need replacing. The idea of being able to plug it in instead of undoing small screws to remove a cover to replace batteries is a plus for me. I have very large hands and small screws are not my friend.

I've come close a few times to buying the hone jig and angle setting gauge but I manage pretty well free hand. I bought one of those little brass gauges for checking angles and all of my edges were within a few degrees of 25 which is what I was shooting for. I'm glad I waited now.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

How do you get the things setup to start with? What do you use for a reference to start with?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Remember, his avatar is a sail boat.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> Remember, his avatar is a sail boat.


he sold that and went power boat..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

roofner said:


> How do you get the things setup to start with? What do you use for a reference to start with?


They are made so that you place them on your initial reference surface such as your saw table and push a button to tell it to zero to that level. Then, still using a TS as an example, you attach the device to the blade and it will tell what angle the blade is in relation to the table. Same for jointer. On a bandsaw you would attach it to the blade and then the table if you were trying to set the table to the blade. On a DP you'd need a bit or steel rod in the chuck to attach to.

That's called a relative difference when you do it that way, in other words it doesn't matter if the reference surface is really level or not. Some of them also have an absolute level function which means they could be used instead of a bubble level.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> he sold that and went power boat..



Time to change the picture...LOL...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Well...I changed the picture but will need a Wixey or something to check the angle...seems like something's wrong...or maybe I'm parked at one of those docks.

No wonder it's tough getting in at night...LMAO...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Well...I changed the picture but will need a Wixey or something to check the angle...seems like something's wrong...or maybe I'm parked at one of those docks.
> 
> No wonder it's tough getting in at night...LMAO...


that doesn't look like the way you are suppose to ''LAUNCH'' a boat...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> he sold that and went power boat..


should'a said he sold that hole in the water....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nickp said:


> Time to change the picture...LOL...


And now the avatar is sideways. No wonder the lad needs a Wixey. Perhaps one with batteries. 😳


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> And now the avatar is sideways. No wonder the lad needs a Wixey. Perhaps one with batteries. 😳



The picture is ok...it's the boat that's sideways...:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> And now the avatar is sideways. No wonder the lad needs a Wixey. Perhaps one with batteries. 😳


at least it looks like he used a plumb bob...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

There ya go...put batteries in the ole Wixey and everything's good...the dock was level after all...:grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> at least it looks like he used a plumb bob...



Had to turn the boat counter-clockwise so's I can hang the string from the bow...:laugh2:


----------



## golejj (Dec 23, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> After watching a video of FWW contributor and world renowned hand plane expert Garrett Hack use a digital angle box to set the angle on a blade honing jig I'm starting to see more uses for these than just making sure I get my saw blade and jointer fence back to 90*. Are there any that are significantly better than others or ones to stay away from? There are a lot of them on the market now and a considerable difference in prices from the Chinese no-name ones up to Tiltbox. Wixey, and the Igaging one.


By any chance do you have a url to the video? I'd like to see his technique in real time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

golejj said:


> By any chance do you have a url to the video? I'd like to see his technique in real time.


I can't find the same one on youtube right now and I thought I knew which thread I posted that in but I must be wrong since I can't find it that way either. He was using a side clamp type honing jig like this Lie Neilsen one here: https://www.lie-nielsen.com/products/honing-guide-bladesstandard He put his angle cube on the plane iron and adjusted it until he had the 25* angle he wanted and then finished clamping the iron tight in the jig. I'm not sure if it would work with the Lee Valley jig which has a bar that clamps down on the blade. The clamp might not leave enough room for the cube to fit but I'd have to have one to try to see if that's the case.


----------



## golejj (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for trying to find the original. I tried quite a bit before contacting you and had no luck as well. Thanks also for the detail on how Hack went about using the digital angle cube in sharpening.


----------

